
Reaching Out to the Hacker News Engineering Community for Support - Viveckh
Hi Guys,
A while ago I posted in here in regards to open-sourcing the tech behind our failed E-commerce startup Veniqa. We received a lot of constructive feedback from the community and the surge of traffic also pushed Veniqa to spotlight making it one of the top trending projects on Github for a while. Thank you.<p>We have been making a dedicated effort to address a lot of your constructive feedback. We recently added a quickstart mode for developers to launch the entire platform locally in minutes to save grunt work and ease code contribution.<p>So, if anyone in the community wants to make some open-source contributions in this quarantine season, we&#x27;d be glad to get your help.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Viveckh&#x2F;Veniqa<p>Our immediate next plans involve:<p>- Trimming down the custom business logic and making the platform a more general-purpose e-commerce solution<p>- Test Suites<p>- And gradually venturing into developing analytics plugins for the platform.<p>- You&#x27;re definitely welcome to bring in ideas of your own.<p>Thanks once again guys! HAPPY CODING.
======
robocat
I think your title is too vague: if you get no responses, perhaps put your ask
into the title and include “Veniqa” in it? Even then, it is very specific so
it wouldn’t reach many eyes before it dropped down the list due to lack of
upvotes...

